# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  SBH Refugee In Barcelona

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We love Barcelona, but this time we managed our first visit to the Palau Guell or Guell Palace, which was closed for renovations the last time we were here. This amazing art nouveau structure has been kept in  tact since it was built in the early 20th century by Antoni Gaudi. Its woodwork  and metalwork has been lovingly restored to prime condition, and the City of  Barcelona even replaced the original organ. Its impossible to convey the  sophistication of this magnificent Modernismo (i.e., Art Nouveau) treasure in  words, but Jims photos capture some of its grandeur.

see http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

Cruise05 002.jpg

----------


## NHDiane

Terrific shot...and nice matching shirt and hat!

----------


## soyabeans

the pictures are great...and it looks llike both of you are having a wonderful trip

----------

